# MacBook Pro, mise à jour clavier désastreuse !



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

Apple se moque du monde, vraiment. Il existe un problème, archi-connu depuis la sortie du MBP, le fameux whine du processeur. Un bruit aigu qui varie selon l'activité du processeur, qui augmente sur batterie. Pour se défaire de se bruit il existe plusieurs astuces qui utilisent un bug de l'usb :
- le widget mirror, une fois lancé puis fermé permet de se débarrasser du bruit,
- une manip avec photobooth permet d'arriver au même résultat,
- MagicNoiseKiller aussi, mais la mise à jour 10.4.6 a rendu ce soft inopérant.

Depuis février Apple n'a pas communiqué sur ce vice de fabrication (une alimentation de processeur ne vibre pas si elle est bien concue, ça n'est pas "dans la norme" comme le disent parfois les représentants de la Pomme). Malgré tout, les qualités autre du MBP et les astuces suscitées rendaient la pilule facile à avaler.

Aujourd'hui sort un patch pour le clavier des MacTels, en fait il s'agit d'une mise à jour du pilote USB (le package contient IOUSBFamily.kext). Et cette mise à jour *rend complètement inopérante les astuces du type mirror/MagicNoiseKiller.*
Il est évident qu'ils ont corrigé un bug dans la gestion de l'alimentation du port USB, ce qui en théorie est une bonne chose, mais mon MBP est devenu une crécelle insupportable et pas moyen de s'en débarrasser.
Pourquoi Apple sort une mise à jour sans sortir de patch pour un bug à mon sens bien plus critique que celui du clavier. D'autant que des solutions logicielles existent, il suffirait par exemple de commencer par bien prendre en charge la gestion de l'alimentation des Core Duo (SpeedStep). Sous Windows XP avec les pilotes qui vont bien, on entend aucun bruit et l'autonomie de la batterie est accrue.

Merci pour la transistion au pas de course, avec des produits mal ficelés.
Apple au top niveau...

zerozerosix excédé...     

Je vais voir si en remettant l'IOUSBFamily du DVD original on arrive à corriger le problème. Je reposterai en cas de succès.


----------



## zlu (28 Avril 2006)

En effet. Le bruit est là alors que depuis quelques semaines je n'avais plus le stress de ce bruit qui, disons-le, ne s'entends pas en milieu bruiyant ce qui n'est pas le cas d'une chambre/bureau fermé/studio : lancement de Widget Mirror et Fermeture du même widget permettait d'être tranquille ensuite...

Moi je me demande plusieurs choses.
Les types de la pomme, ils se seraient pas demandé justement si leur MAJ ne faisait pas revenir les bruits ? Ils ont eu la flemme d'essayer ? Y a pas un bonhomme payé pour tester les MAJ des fois ?

Ce bruit EST dérangeant, stressant, car parfaitement audible. Il en devient execrable quand on sait qu'une MAJ APPLE le rend inévitable...

J'ai réussi à l'éliminer en laissant Widget Mirror fonctionner, l'iSight toujours en activité donc...
Est-ce *dangereux* ? Pour la durée de vie des processeurs, de la batterie ou de la caméra en elle-même ? Je bosse presque uniquement en secteur (le bruit disparait sur battrie), donc dans l'absolue c'est pas comme si j'avais besoin d'une autonomie de barbare... Mais si c'est dangereux pour les proc qui seront donc toujours en train de bosser plus que si l'iSight n'était pas allumée, je préfère éteindre et avoir le bruit..
Merci d'avance.


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

zlu a dit:
			
		

> En effet. Le bruit est là alors que depuis quelques semaines je n'avais plus le stress de ce bruit qui, disons-le, ne s'entends pas en milieu bruiyant ce qui n'est pas le cas d'une chambre/bureau fermé/studio : lancement de Widget Mirror et Fermeture du même widget permettait d'être tranquille ensuite...
> 
> Moi je me demande plusieurs choses.
> Les types de la pomme, ils se seraient pas demandé justement si leur MAJ ne faisait pas revenir les bruits ? Ils ont eu la flemme d'essayer ? Y a pas un bonhomme payé pour tester les MAJ des fois ?
> ...



Non c'est pas dangereux, mais comme ton iSight fonctionne en permanence, elle suce du jus à la batterie et tu risques de perdre une part non négligeable de son autonomie (ça ne l'abime pas soyons clair, ça la décharge plus vite).  

Je suis en train d'essayer un truc proposé sur un forum Apple, ça demande de bidouiller un peu dans le répertoire system, alors je fais mes sauvegardes et je reposte ensuite.


----------



## volabelle (28 Avril 2006)

je viens de faire la mise à jour et "ô magie" je n'ai plus le bruit du processeur... Je ne sais pas si c'est lié... Je vais attendre avant de me réjouir! (ps: je n'avais pas noisekiller ou le widget miroir)


----------



## macdeck (28 Avril 2006)

>- MagicNoiseKiller aussi, mais la mise à jour 10.4.6 a rendu ce soft inopérant.

en 10.4.6 et SANS le nouveau patch clavier, j'arrive à faire disparaitre ce [{#[{# bruit  en lançant photo booth, puis en le fermant et enfin en lançant MagicNoiseKiller


----------



## Tguy (28 Avril 2006)

Il y a toujours moyen:
ouvrir puis fermer widget mirror, puis fermer ouvrir l'écran (sans oublier de faire trois fois le tour du MB a cloche pied en chantant "ta gueule" sur un air de celine Dion)

Ca devrait marcher...


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

Tguy a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours moyen:
> ouvrir puis fermer widget mirror, puis fermer ouvrir l'écran (sans oublier de faire trois fois le tour du MB a cloche pied en chantant "ta gueule" sur un air de celine Dion)
> 
> Ca devrait marcher...



Toi visiblement tu n'est pas atteint par cet horrible whine, ou alors tu es sourd, sinon tu ne ferais pas de tels sarcasmes. 
EDIT : effectivement ce truc de mettre en veille en fermant l'écran semblerait fonctionner, mais il n'est définitivement pas nécessaire de chanter  Enfin ça devient assez compliqué : Mirror/Veille/etc...

Bien j'ai réinstallé le kext nommé IOUSBFamily.kext dans le répertoire System et je peux à nouveau utiliser Mirror, et il semble même que MagicNoiseKiller se remette à fonctionner... (à confirmer).

Marche à suivre :

*Attention bidouillage du répertoire system, ne pas faire si on n'est pas sûr de ce qu'on fait, faire une sauvegarde de ses données avant, aller brûler un cierge à l'Eglise avant, bref si vous faites des bêtises, c'est pas ma faute*

Il vous faut :
- Un MacBook Pro qui fait le bruit du CPU, sur lequel est installé la dernière mise à jour pour clavier d'Apple et qui empêche d'utiliser le truc de Mirror/MagicNoiseKiller/etc...
- Le DVD n°1 de Tiger qui doit être en version 10.4.5
- L'application Pacifist (google is your friend)

1) Allez sur votre disque dur, dans le répertoire System/Library/Extensions et copiez le fichier IOUSBFamily.kext sur le bureau par exemple. Il servira de sauvegarde au besoin
2) Lancer Pacifist, _Ouvrir un Paquet_, Mac OS X Install Disc 1/System/Installation/Packages/Essentials.pkg
3) Dans la liste de fichiers proposés par Pacifist, sélectionner : System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext, faites _Installer_. Lorsqu'il vous posera la question "Le fichier existe déjà", cochez la case et répondez _Remplacer_.
4) Une fois que le fichier installé, fermer Pacifist.
5) Lancez l'Utilitaire de disque et *Reparez les autorisations de votre disque dur*
6) Redemarrez, lancez Mirror, fermez le et profitez à nouveau du silence.

*Encore une fois ne tentez pas l'aventure si vous n'avez pas tout compris à la marche à suivre et si vous n'avez pas sauvegardé vos données... Quand on touche au dossier System, on est pas à l'abris d'une connerie qui nécessiterait une réinstallation complète*


----------



## TK3 (28 Avril 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de faire la mise à jour et "ô magie" je n'ai plus le bruit du processeur... Je ne sais pas si c'est lié... Je vais attendre avant de me réjouir! (ps: je n'avais pas noisekiller ou le widget miroir)



c'est étrange , mais moi j'é la même chose : le bruit était très présent chez moi et là au bout de 2 secondes après démarrage , plus rien  .

je vais aussi être patient avant de complètement crier victoire    :rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Avril 2006)

"Sous Windows XP avec les pilotes qui vont bien, on entend aucun bruit et l'autonomie de la batterie est accrue."

Abomination, hérésie ! Je le savais, le grand Steeve est capable de tout, vous dis-je: nous vanter les 64 bit des G5 impérissables pour dans le même temps nous faire chanter louange à des intel 32 bits plus rapides, nous mettre windows sur les macs et même, suprème infâmie, sortir des machines qui fonctionnent MIEUX avec windows qu'avec Mac OS !

Manquerait plus qu'il nous vende des portables "5x plus rapides" (que quoi ? un powerbook 100 ? un mac portable ?) 

Rhhaaaa ! Horreur malheur !
Raskin, Atkinson, lamma sabactani !


----------



## BioSS (28 Avril 2006)

Mon Imac G5 de 2005 est parfaitement silencieux


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Avril 2006)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> c'est étrange , mais moi j'é la même chose : le bruit était très présent chez moi et là au bout de 2 secondes après démarrage , plus rien  .
> 
> je vais aussi être patient avant de complètement crier victoire    :rateau:




J'ai retenté d'installer la mise à jour d'Apple et je l'avoue  le bruit est un peu moins fort sur mon MBP (cordon branché uniquement, sur batterie ça reste une maxi crécelle).

Comme je suis bruitopathe et phonophobe, que je n'ai pas de problème de clavier, quoi qu'en pense la sainte Pomme, je vais remettre l'IOUSBFamily de la 10.4.5 et remettre MagicNoiseKiller au démarrage. Mes petits tympans douillets ne s'en porterons pas plus mal, et tant pis pour la batterie qui va perdre un peu d'autonomie.

Allez ma joli Pomme, encore une petite mise à jour pour mon whine à moi qui veut pas partir, une pour tuer la vache coincée dans les ventilo et ce MBP sera parfait.

Au passage, si vous conservez le patch d'Apple, il est possible (je dis bien possible, conditionel ++), que l'autonomie soit un peu améliorée puisque le patch "colmate" une fuite dans l'alimentation du bus USB... Attention ceci n'est qu'une déduction personnelle, mais sait on jamais... on peut rêver


----------



## TK3 (28 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retenté d'installer la mise à jour d'Apple et je l'avoue  le bruit est un peu moins fort sur mon MBP (cordon branché uniquement, sur batterie ça reste une maxi crécelle).
> 
> Comme je suis bruitopathe et phonophobe, que je n'ai pas de problème de clavier, quoi qu'en pense la sainte Pomme, je vais remettre l'IOUSBFamily de la 10.4.5 et remettre MagicNoiseKiller au démarrage. Mes petits tympans douillets ne s'en porterons pas plus mal, et tant pis pour la batterie qui va perdre un peu d'autonomie.
> 
> ...



je suis bruitopathe aussi !

et là sortie de veille après absence : zéro bruit avec ou sans le cordon alim en place 

Perso le truc qui marchait nickel , c'était ( j'adore parler à l'imparfait maintenant  ) une petit clef USB qui une fois branchée me rendait le MBP parfaitement silencieux .


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Avril 2006)

Spéciale dédicace...

Quand le macbook se met à chanter
c'est la batterie qui va déguster
allez allez
allez allez
allez Apple allz....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

(parfois, l'ombre d'un doute m'effleure: interrompre ex abrupto un important travail sur les contractions de l'espace-temps pour composer des chansons à la gloire du mac ne serait il pas un indice d'addiction profonde ou de sénilité précoce ? Suis-je mentalement dérangé ? Aïe....):rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## TK3 (28 Avril 2006)

tu es déjà irrécupérable à ce stade


----------



## Frodon (28 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> "Sous Windows XP avec les pilotes qui vont bien, on entend aucun bruit et l'autonomie de la batterie est accrue."
> 
> Abomination, hérésie ! Je le savais, le grand Steeve est capable de tout, vous dis-je: nous vanter les 64 bit des G5 impérissables pour dans le même temps nous faire chanter louange à des intel 32 bits plus rapides



Y'a aucune hérésie de dire que sur un grand nombre de tache (la plupart, voir la totalité, des tâches que peut faire un particulier par exemple) un proc 32bits égale ou dépasse un proc 64bits. Surtout si le 32bits est dual-core et plus récent alors qu ele 64bits est mono-core. En effet, dans beaucoup d'applications les 64bits du proc 64bits ne sont tout simplement pas utilisé, ce qui fait que dans beaucoup d'applis le G5 se comporte comme un proc 32bits... Ceci explique cela 

Evidement si une appli est correctement optimisé 64bits, et à nombre de core égale et génération égale, un proc 64bits écrasera un proc 32bits.



> suprème infâmie, sortir des machines qui fonctionnent MIEUX avec windows qu'avec Mac OS !



En fait on sait pas si Windows marche mieux ou moins bien en réalité dans ce cas...
En effet, rappelez vous des spéculation sur l'autonomie des portables Core Duo à cause d'un bug de la gestion de l'USB qui au départ on ne savait pas si c'était un bug de Windows XP SP2 seulement ou non...

Or ici nous avons à faire à une update de... la gestion de l'USB!!! (Et oui  Devait donc surement y'avoir un bug similaire sur les premières versions de MacOS X). Et comme elle réactive le bruit CPU et empeche les anciens Tips de fonctionné (Rappel: ces Tips activait l'iSight, qui est.... USB!!!!), il y a des chances que si sous XP y'a pas de bruit c'est peut être bien lié au fameux bug de gestion de l'USB....????

Ca ne m'étonnerait pas perso... Et dans ce cas Windows marcherait moins bien que MacOS X  Enfin de toute il marche moins bien puisque tout n'est pas supporté (pas de support de l'iSight...etc) et sauf s'il a été corrigé depuis, y'a ce bug de l'USB sous Windows XP SP2.



> Manquerait plus qu'il nous vende des portables "5x plus rapides" (que quoi ? un powerbook 100 ? un mac portable ?)



Non un MacBook Pro 17". Et oui, il est annoncé comme 5x plus rapide que le précédent Powerbook G4 (bah quoi t'as pas précisé par rapport à quoi le 5x plus rapide  ).



> Rhhaaaa ! Horreur malheur !



Sans raison pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous faune et flore de tous les bords. Me voici , nouveau venu dans la cours des Macintophiles de Macgénération. 

Cela fait 3 ans que j'ai eu mon 1 er Mac mais mes 1 ers amours furent à mon école de son à la Plaine St Denis , vous l'aurez donc compris, mon métier de formation est ingénieur du son. 

Mais pourquoi vous raconte-je ça ?
Tout simplement pour revenir à la thématique de ce salon consacré au sifflement gênant du MBP. 
J'ai passé commande le 26 dernier au matin du MBP 17" auprès d'un pote de l'apple Store . 

Je voulais tout simplement dire que bien que n'espérant pas être confronté à ce problème. J'ai les oreilles affutées comme une lame de sabre et j'attend donc de voir avec impatience avec quelle mouture sera équipé ce dernier: 10.4.5 ou 10.4.6 ? 
Dans quel cas , si ce problème se pose, je remercie par avance 006 pour son tuyau en espérant que Apple ne ferait pas sauter la garantie pour quelconque manipulation de son système. Mais si la mouture était 10.4.6 , je ne sais ce que je pourrai faire dans l'immédiat pour remédier à ça. Je vais donc implorer le dieu Mac pour que mon voeu soit exaucé.  Celui de l'absence de ce sifflement. Le dernier exaucé étant ce fabuleux portable, le meilleur actuel sur le marché. J'ai hâte donc de faire tourner un Pro Tools ou Final Cut dessus...  

Voilà , c'est tout , et merci à vous de m'accueillir. J'espère pouvoir moi aussi apporter un peu de grain dans le moulin. 

Le fils de Ch... 

Kezeke


----------



## zeurkk (28 Avril 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> "Sous Windows XP avec les pilotes qui vont bien, on entend aucun bruit et l'autonomie de la batterie est accrue."



Et quels sont ces pilotes ? Ca m'interesse beaucoup ...

Et si il en existait un qui permetrait de couper le son des hauts-parleurs quand un casque est branché ça serait cool 

Merci

EDIT : Suite à la mise a jour du clavier, le sifflement a pour l'instant disparu


----------



## raphpascual (28 Avril 2006)

Très bonne nouvelle!
Et voila le grillon c'est envolé chez moi aussi avec cette mise à jour, plus rien maintenant!
Faudra voir à la longue...
C&#8217;était trois fois rien ce petit bruit de  %!çè#@#! ,  mais très fatiguant dans le silence total.
Zerozerosix, tu devrais contacter Apple. Tu as l'air d'avoir un grillon élévé aux hormones dans ton MBP.


----------



## victor75 (28 Avril 2006)

Je confime j'avais egalement ce problème suite aux nombreuses mises à jour clavier, et la j'ai effectué ce changement et aucun bruit !

merci beaucoup !!

@+


----------



## jstarrr (29 Avril 2006)

bon ba çà m'apprendra a faire des mise a jour a la con sans reflechir,
j'ai un macbook pro depuis 2 semaines seri 8613
j'avais aucun probleme de son ni de clavier d'alllieur, qu'est ce qui m'a donc poussé a faire cette mise a jour dont je n'avais finalement pas besoin ?

depuis cette mise a jour, je comprend ce que c'est que le whine et en plus plus aucun truc en usb ne fonctionne, disque dur externe, clé

je suis dans la m mais pour le probleme de l'usb je ne sais pas si c'est a cause de la mise a jour ou de la soluce bricolée donnée plus haut

çà m'apprendra !


----------



## jstarrr (29 Avril 2006)

d'ailleur j'étais plus habitué à ce genre de probleme quand j'etais sur pc windows et c'est la premier raison pour laquelle j'ai switché car a l'époque la différence entre un mac et un pc c'était que le mac fonctionnait. "IT JUST WORKs" vous vous souvenez ?

c'était pour pousser mon coup de gueule désolé

peut on anuler la mise a jour d'un firmware, je suppose que non mais je demande comme çà au cas où. et si je relance le mise a jour 10.4.6 çà va me remetre mes port USB.
J'essais on verra bien. J'ai déjà essayé de remplacer le iousb.kext par celui que j'ai préalablement placé sur le bureau au cas où mais çà ne marche pas car il n'a pas été convenablement installé qu'on me dit dans mac os X


----------



## jstarrr (29 Avril 2006)

comme c'est étrange, j'ai refait la manip avec pacifist, j'ai enchainné sur la mise a jour en 10.4.6 puis sur la reparation des autorisations, résulta l'usb refonctionne et le whine semble avoir disparut.

pour info j'ai macbook pro 1,83gh en 10.4.6
serial 8613 avec 2barettes 512+1go
et le whine n'apparaissait que lorseque l'ordi était sur batterie

voilà bon courage pour les autres


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (29 Avril 2006)

Etant donné que je commande le mien Mardi, je commence à traquer toutes les solutions contre le Whine du MBP... (Et oui, les doigts croisés semblent bien souvent ne pas suffir...)

MacBidouille a paru ce matin un lien vers les forums apple, ou un australien, Oben, explique pas à pas comment supprimer définivement le Whine.

Le lien vers les forums Apple
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=461317&tstart=0

Le lien vers la news MacBidouille
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-04-29/#12711

En esperant que cela aidera certains!


----------



## zerozerosix (29 Avril 2006)

TrafficDeCouenne a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que je commande le mien Mardi, je commence à traquer toutes les solutions contre le Whine du MBP... (Et oui, les doigts croisés semblent bien souvent ne pas suffir...)
> 
> MacBidouille a paru ce matin un lien vers les forums apple, ou un australien, Oben, explique pas à pas comment supprimer définivement le Whine.
> 
> ...



Tu parles d'une solution  ça désactive complètement la gestion de l'énergie du processeur. De 3 heures d'autonomie, on chute péniblement à 2h... Ah et comme corrolaire les ventilos sont gérés différements (ou alors c'est le MBP qui chauffe plus) et les ventilo se font entendre beaucoup plus souvent... C'est vraiment la solution a choisir juste avant le suicide


----------



## salvatore (29 Avril 2006)

lol j'ai essayé en vain de faire taire mon macbookpro en utilisant toutes les techniques possibles.... avant de réaliser que le fichu bruit venait de la tronconneuse de mon voisin !


----------



## jerem9136 (29 Avril 2006)

quand on voit le prix de la machine.... je serais dégouté! 

je démoralise pas du tout 

rien ne vaut une oreille habituée à un bon vieux vacarme, que dis je un brouaha de PC! mdr

mon premier ventilo pour mon processeur était réglable manuellement, à fond il faisait le même bruti qu'un aspirateur!


----------



## raphpascual (29 Avril 2006)

Ques ce que tu va imaginer Jerem9136?
Qu'il y a un klaxon dans dans le MacBook quand tu l'allumes?
En fait, est-ce que ca te dérange quand il y a une mouche qui vole chez toi au dessus de ton ordinateur?
Parce que c' est un peu similaire comme bruit..Enfin aussi intense je veux dire.
Les Mac Users ont les oreilles affûtées comme des sabres.


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Ques ce que tu va imaginer Jerem9136?
> Qu'il y a un klaxon dans dans le MacBook quand tu l'allumes?
> En fait, est-ce que ca te dérange quand il y a une mouche qui vole chez toi au dessus de ton ordinateur?
> Parce que c' est un peu similaire comme bruit..Enfin aussi intense je veux dire.
> Les Mac Users ont les oreilles très affûtées.


Je crois surtout que lorsqu'on se tourne vers du matériel professionnel (que ce soit Apple, Lenovo, Toshiba ou autre), on s'attend à payer le prix fort pour obtenir le zéro défaut.


----------



## raphpascual (29 Avril 2006)

Tu rêves là non?


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves là non?


 Et toi, tu plaisantes ? Sinon, tu es le client rêvé...  Apple peut choisir la qualité des composants de ses machines. Donc, sauf incident, si la Pomme veut assembler une machine de qualité, c'est possible... L'inverse est aussi vrai lorsque "j'admire" l'homogénité de l'écran de mon iBook... Mais, dans ce cas, je n'ai pas investi dans une machine pro !

Edit : pour faire l'analogie avec les bagnoles, je suis passé exactement pour ce genre de raisons des voitures françaises à Honda... Et ça marche !


----------



## raphpascual (30 Avril 2006)

Client GOGO moi ?   meu non... tu crois  :mouais:  
Entendre de petits buzzzzui buzzzzui a 2 heures du matin au fond de son lit dans le silence total, quand on pianote sur son portable il y a pire comme défaut :sleep: 
Je pense pas que ca doit avoir beaucoup d'incidence sur la production d'un professionnel tout ca ! 
Ca tient plutôt du léger désagrément que du défaut à mon avis.
Mais, je reconnais volontiers que ca peut devenir pénible a la longue surtout pour ceux qui travaillent dans un milieu totalement silencieux genre bibliothèque par exemple.


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Client GOGO moi ?   meu non... tu crois  :mouais:
> Entendre de petits buzzzzui buzzzzui a 2 heures du matin au fond de son lit dans le silence total, quand on pianote sur son portable il y a pire comme défaut :sleep:
> Je pense pas que ca doit avoir beaucoup d'incidence sur la production d'un professionnel tout ca !
> Ca tient plutôt du léger désagrément que du défaut à mon avis.
> Mais, je reconnais volontiers que ca peut devenir pénible a la longue surtout pour ceux qui travaillent dans un milieu totalement silencieux genre bibliothèque par exemple.


 Genre bibliothèque, séminaire universitaire, entretien personnel avec prise de notes, conseil d'entreprise, prise de son, etc.

La liste est au contraire assez longue dès qu'on imagine les différents emplois qui peuvent être attribués à un notebook moderne. Par contre, je t'accorde que si c'est pour un emploi purement domestique, on s'en moque... Mais ça fait cher l'ordinateur des familles.


----------



## raphpascual (30 Avril 2006)

Tox, le son est totalement inaudible dans toutes les situations que tu décris. Il est inaudible la plupart du temps. Il s'entend, je dirais, plutôt se perçoit, du seul utilisateur quand il est devant l'écran, et dans un environnement parfaitement silencieux jusqu'à 50 centimètres. c'est très similaire a un effet d'altitude. il se produit seulement sur batterie, il très très ténu, c'est surtout la fréquence et la qualité de ce son qui devient très fatiguant à la longue pour l'utilisateur. mais y' a pas du tout de quoi perturber une prise de son ou un entretien. Le tic tac d'une montre doit engendrer bien plus de bruit sur un enregistrement audio. Donc parler de défaut rédhibitoire pour ca c'est un peu hors sujet. J'espère que tu vois mieux de quoi on parle.


----------



## Tguy (30 Avril 2006)

Raph tu te trompes la...

C'est peut-etre ton cas et tant mieux pour toi mais ce n'est pas celui de tout le monde.

Le bruit chez moi s'entend dans toute la pièce, dans le silence c'est vrai, mais c'est loin d'être inaudible.
De plus il fonctionne que ce soit sur batterie ou secteur et ce avec la même intensité.


----------



## victor75 (30 Avril 2006)

bonjour

moi je commence a en avoir ras le bol de ce bruit aucn communiqué d'apple A 2600 euros la machine ****** commence à me gonfler un bruit vachement relou et aucun moyen d'améliorer la chose ,
au lieu de sortir des ipod machin, il ferait mieux de bien regarder leurs machines !


----------



## theveils.net (30 Avril 2006)

Même remarque que Tguy, le bruit est loin d'être inaudible. Chez moi c'était seulement sur batterie. J'ai eu 2 Macbook Pro, un w8612 et un w8613, même problème sur les 2.
J'attend d'ailleurs toujours le remboursement d'Apple qui se fait désirer.

J'attend également avec impatience le test du 17" pour voir si apple a corrigé ça. Puis la révision du MBP qui devrait arriver cet été pour m'en racheter un autre (si ce bruit n'est plus, bien sur).

Sur Pages c'est tout simplement insupportable, faites le test:hein:


----------



## victor75 (30 Avril 2006)

Bj,

de même je pense attendre les nouveaux et je pense revendre celui la, car sous dream c'est une catastrophe suis vriament en colère contre apple , `2600 Euros j'ai un peu les boules


----------



## victor75 (30 Avril 2006)

et d'ailleurs batterie ou non j'ai tj ce bruit insuportable !

QUE FAIRE ???


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Donc parler de défaut rédhibitoire pour ca c'est un peu hors sujet. J'espère que tu vois mieux de quoi on parle.


 Après les témoignages qui ont suivi ton message, je crois qu'on peut parler d'un défaut rédhibitoire pour certains.

De plus, il est compréhensible qu'un utilisateur de MBP, ayant payé le prix fort, désire une machine exempte de défauts. Sinon, pourquoi acheter un matériel neuf ?

D'ailleurs, mon premier iBook avait un pixel mort et même si ce n'était pas une machine pro, j'avais les nerfs à l'idée d'avoir posé 1000 &#8364; pour un appareil présentant un défaut (sans compter qu'à la revente, j'aurais dû assumer financièrement ce défaut, même si Apple considère que cela rentre dans les tolérances de construction). Bref, je l'ai renvoyé et je ne le regrette pas.

Edit : je crois qu'on s'éloigne du sujet, soit la mise à jour pour MBP...


----------



## levinch (1 Mai 2006)

Comme beaucoup de gens qui veulent passer à Apple, vos propos font réflechier.
C'est pas mieux que dans le monde "PC" ...
Sauf que le monopole d'Apple le rend seul cible des vos critiques.
Je suis désolé, mais un ordi pro qui a comme défaut d'être bruyant, c'est un vice caché !
Et Apple sortirait grandit de ce problème s'il le solutionnait rapidement ou rappellait les portables pour modifications, car après tout c'est la première série de Mac Intel portable, et donc l'erreur reste humainement acceptable si elle est prise en compte.
On appelle ça de la qualité je crois.

Nous sommes nombreux à attendre les nouveaux iBook (Macbook), mais je n'achèterais pas les premiers ...
J'aurai trop peur qu'Apple me traite aussi mal que si j'étais resté sur pc ...

Apple est pour moi une marque qui faisait dans la qualité : intégrateur et dévelloppeur d'OS sont deux métiers distinct, alors si on fait les deux pour des motifs qualitatifs, on se doit d'exceller.
Et vu le prix de vente d'un MacBook Pro, ceux qui ralent ont il faut être honnête raison !

Tiens ça me rappelle la gamine qui écrit à Apple et se fait jettre !
Je suppose que depuis qu'elle est née, on lui a dit qu'Apple c'était mieux ...
Il est dommage que le service client n'ai pas été au minimum "correct" avec elle.
Je fais pasrti des gens choqué par la façon dont elle a été traité .

Alors de grace "monsieur Apple", faite de la qualité votre métier, ce pour quoi je risque de vous choisir ...

Coup de geule de quelqu'un qui compatit avec vos problèmes, de gens passionné en plus !
Pas cool.


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Mai 2006)

Il y a 2 raisons qui m'ont fait choisir Apple plutôt qu'une autre marque pour l'achat de mon premier portable :
- Mac OS X
- La qualité des produits Apple, le design mais aussi le reste et notamment la qualité. Et finalement, à part le design, il n'y a pas vraiment autre chose : la qualité/fiabilité n'est pas meilleure que celle des constructeurs PC (mis à part ceux qui vendent au rabais). Le service après vente n'est pas franchement luxueux non plus... Maintenant qu'Apple a switché, il va falloir qu'elle fasse attention : le MacBook est un portable comparable à de nombreux autres. S'il est frappé de vices et qu'Apple ne fait rien pour corrigé le tir, beaucoup de switcheurs potentiels iront voir ailleurs. Mac OS X ne sauvera pas indéfiniment Apple des erreurs de ses ingénieurs...


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> La qualité des produits Apple, le design mais aussi le reste et notamment la qualité. Et finalement, à part le design, il n'y a pas vraiment autre chose : la qualité/fiabilité n'est pas meilleure que celle des constructeurs PC (mis à part ceux qui vendent au rabais). Le service après vente n'est pas franchement luxueux non plus... Maintenant qu'Apple a switché, il va falloir qu'elle fasse attention : le MacBook est un portable comparable à de nombreux autres. S'il est frappé de vices et qu'Apple ne fait rien pour corrigé le tir, beaucoup de switcheurs potentiels iront voir ailleurs. Mac OS X ne sauvera pas indéfiniment Apple des erreurs de ses ingénieurs...



Oui et non, tu parles d'erreurs des ingénieurs, alors que TOUS les problèmes des MacBook Pro ne sont pas des erreurs de conceptions, mais de fabrications.

Et c'est bien là le problème, et c'est aussi ce qui explique qu'une machine Apple n'aura pas une meilleure qualité de fabrication que celle d'un autre constructeur. En effet, Apple, comme tous les autres constructeurs, utilisent des composants standards fabriqué, comme c'est la mode en ce moment, dans un pays où la mains d'oeuvre est pas chère avec des procédures de fabrications standards aussi conçus pour être peu couteuses. Ce qui permet de fabriquer à des coût bien inférieur qu'avant.
Mais ces procédures de fabrications à coût faible ont pour conséquence de réduire la qualité de fabrication.
Mais c'est pas parce qu'un composant de l'ordinateur ou l'assemblage de celui-ci a été moyens que c'est une erreur de conception, au contraire!

Donc il est erroné de blamer les ingénieurs d'Apple (ou d'Intel d'ailleurs) pour les problèmes du MacBook Pro, si c'était des problèmes lié à la conception de l'ordinateur, tous les Macbook Pro sans exception seraient touchés.
Or on sait qu'un certains nombre (une majorité?) des MacBook Pro n'ont pas du tout ces problèmes (i.e: aucun whine, chauffe moyennement...etc.). Ce qui démontre que ces problèmes ne sont pas des problèmes de conception mais de fabrication d'un ou plusieurs composant et/ou d'assemblage du MacBook Pro

Bref, en un mot: Bienvenue dans la mondialisation! 

Donc tu as bien raison de penser que la qualité des Mac n'est pas meilleure que celle d'un autre constructeur. En fait ca aurait été sacrément étonnant (voir limite impensable) qu'elle soit meilleure étant donné qu'Apple utilise les mêmes composants et sous-traite l'assemblage des MacBook Pro aux mêmes usines qu'un certain nombre d'autres constructeurs d'ordinateurs.

De façon général ce qui va différentier 2 machines, qu'elle soit de marque Sony, HP, Apple ou n'importe qu'elle autre constructeur, ca va être le form factor (i.e: la taille, la forme, l'agencement...etc), le design, les équipements et les logiciels fournis (OS + autres logiciels), mais certainement pas la qualité de fabrication.
Et donc penser que la qualité de fabrication sera meilleur chez le constructeur X que le constructeur Y est ne pas avoir conscience de la réalité du monde mondialisé dans lequel nous vivons aujourd'hui.


Concernant le WHINE, pour ne pas vous rassurer, voici un témoignage d'un ancien employé d'Intel qui travaillait dans la section "notebooks":



			
				Former Intel employee on Apple Support Forum a dit:
			
		

> I used to work for Intel in the mobile computer group and this kind of idle CPU whine is a known problem. The cause is an interaction between the CPU&#8217;s switching power supply, the OS X task scheduler interrupt, and the CPU low power states. OS X configures the hardware to generate a hardware interrupt at some fixed period that is probably on the order of 1kHz. If the system is idle then this interrupt causes OS X to wake up the CPUs, determine that the system is still idle, and put the CPUs back into a low power state. The net affect of this is that the current flowing from the power supply to the CPU is a square wave at some frequency on the order of 1kHz. Components in the CPU power supply are vibrating at this interrupt rate and producing audible noise.
> 
> I understand that G4 Powerbooks have this problem too, but to a much lesser extent. The Core Duo&#8217;s higher active power and better low power states means that the periodic change in CPU current demand is higher with the Core Duo than it is with the G4.
> 
> ...



en Français:


			
				Ancien employé d'Intel sur Forum support Apple a dit:
			
		

> Je travaillais pour Intel dans le département des ordinateurs portables et ce genre de whine lorsque le CPU est au repos est un problème connu. La cause est une interaction entre l'alimentation du CPU, le task scheduler interrupt de MacOS X, et les états de faible consommation du CPU. OS X configure le hardware pour générer une interruption a une période fixe qui est probablement de l'ordre de 1kHz. Si le système est au repos ("idle"), alors l'interruption fait que OS X réveille le CPU, détermine que le CPU est toujours au repos, et remet le CPU dans un état de faible consommation.  L'effet direct de ceci est que le courant actuel fourni par l'alimentation du CPU est une onde carré et a une fréquence de l'ordre de 1kHz. Les composants dans l'alimentation du CPU vibrent à ce rythme d'interruption et produisent un son audible.
> 
> Je sais que les Powerbooks G4 ont également ce problème (NDF: ce que je confirme, mais il est quasi inaudible sur les PB G4), mais à un niveau bien plus faible. La puissance active plus importante du Core Duo et ses meilleurs états de faible consommation d'energie impliquent que le changement périodique du courant d'alimention du CPU que demande le Core Duo sont de plus grande ampleur qu'ils ne l'étaient avec le G4.
> 
> ...



Note de Frodon: Comme on peut le voir sur les forums de support d'Apple, ce "whine" a été également constaté sur certains ordinateurs portables Core Duo d'autres marques (i.e: donc à priori des constructeurs qui n'utilisent pas le mauvais comportement décrit par l'ancien d'Intel ci-dessus). Ce qui appuierait donc l'explication que j'ai cité ci-dessus.

Source: http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=1817240#1817240


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Mai 2006)

Non c'est un problème d'ingénierie et uniquement un problème d'ingénierie : le whine est du a des composants qui vibrent dans la ligne d'alimentation du core duo. Probablement parce qu'il existe des variations importantes de consommation du processeur en fonction des P-STATE (qui sont des états de fonctionnement). Ces variation se font dans des gammes de fréquence audibles. Les ingénieurs auraient DU :
Soit utiliser des composants qui encaissent mieux les variations de puissance
ou repenser complètement les circuits d'alimentation du Core Duo
ou implémenter de façon logicielle la technologie SpeedStep (et non laisser le Core Duo se démerder seul comme c'est actuellement le cas) en évitant des changements de P-STATE dans des fréquences audibles (ou alors en les faisant avec des transitions progressives).

Ceci est d'ailleurs superposable au problème de température, qui est du à une mauvaise utilisation de la pate thermique sur le processeur, le northbridge et le GPU (surabondance de pate). Et ce n'est pas un problème de fabrication mais bien de conception, car le surdosage de pate thermique est CLAIREMENT indiqué dans le manuel technique du MBP, le sous-traitant se contentant de suivre le cahier des charges Apple.

Et enfin pour suivre de près l'histoire du bruit processeur, je n'ai pas de chiffre officiel, mais c'est plutôt de l'ordre de 70 % de MBP défectueux (pour preuve les fou du renvoi d'ordi, parfois contraint de faire changer leur MBP 5 fois pour obtenir un modèle silencieux, et bien souvent de l'ordre de 3 fois).

Je le dis je persiste et je signe : les aléas industriels incompressibles font qu'environ 5% de la production souffre de défaut, c'est valable dans toutes les technologies, y compris pour Apple (réduire ce chiffre coute très cher en contrôle qualité et est réservé à des domaines très spécifiques). Mais là c'est bien des problèmes de conception dont souffre le MBP... Problèmes qui n'ont pas été découverts (enfin je l'espère) avant la phase industrielle. La mondialisation n'a rien à voir là dedans, Dieu merci 
La mondialisation fait que le MBP est fabriqué en Chine et je n'ai aucun grief à l'encontre du sous-traitant. C'est à Apple, Cupertino, Californie, que j'en veux


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est un problème d'ingénierie et uniquement un problème d'ingénierie : le whine est du a des composants qui vibrent dans la ligne d'alimentation du core duo. Probablement parce qu'il existe des variations importantes de consommation du processeur en fonction des P-STATE (qui sont des états de fonctionnement). Ces variation se font dans des gammes de fréquence audibles. Les ingénieurs auraient DU :
> Soit utiliser des composants qui encaissent mieux les variations de puissance
> ou repenser complètement les circuits d'alimentation du Core Duo
> ou implémenter de façon logicielle la technologie SpeedStep (et non laisser le Core Duo se démerder seul comme c'est actuellement le cas) en évitant des changements de P-STATE dans des fréquences audibles (ou alors en les faisant avec des transitions progressives).



Apple utilise la même technique et les mêmes composants que les autres constructeurs.

Après qu'il y ait un problème dans la façon dont MacOS X guère actuellement l'alimentation du CPU, pourquoi pas. Dans ce cas c'est résolvable de façon logiciel.



> Ceci est d'ailleurs superposable au problème de température, qui est du à une mauvaise utilisation de la pate thermique sur le processeur, le northbridge et le GPU (surabondance de pate). Et ce n'est pas un problème de fabrication mais bien de conception, car le surdosage de pate thermique est CLAIREMENT indiqué dans le manuel technique du MBP, le sous-traitant se contentant de suivre le cahier des charges Apple.



Ca reste un problème de fabrication. Qu'Apple fournisse des instruction de fabrication pas correcte, pourquoi pas, mais le dosage de la pate thermique ca se fait à la fabrication. La conception c'est le design de la carte mère, du système de refroidissement et les règles pour la fabrications (dosage de la pate thermique...etc) après tiennent elles de la fabrication et non de la conception.
Cela dit, selon certains témoignage, ce niveau de pate thermique a aussi été constaté chez d'autres constructeurs, cela semble donc assez courrant dans l'industrie... Pourquoi aucune idée...



> Et enfin pour suivre de près l'histoire du bruit processeur, je n'ai pas de chiffre officiel, mais c'est plutôt de l'ordre de 70 % de MBP défectueux (pour preuve les fou du renvoi d'ordi, parfois contraint de faire changer leur MBP 5 fois pour obtenir un modèle silencieux, et bien souvent de l'ordre de 3 fois).



D'où tu sort ce chiffre, c'est basé sur quoi? Sur les plaintes sur les forums? Comment tu sais combien y'a de MacBook Pro vendu en tout? Si c'est le pourcentage de gens qui rale sur le whine sur la totalité des gens qui poste sur les forums, ca n'a aucune valeur.



> Je le dis je persiste et je signe : les aléas industriels incompressibles font qu'environ 5% de la production souffre de défaut, c'est valable dans toutes les technologies, y compris pour Apple (réduire ce chiffre coute très cher en contrôle qualité et est réservé à des domaines très spécifiques). Mais là c'est bien des problèmes de conception dont souffre le MBP... Problèmes qui n'ont pas été découverts (enfin je l'espère) avant la phase industrielle.



Le whine est un problème qui existe chez tous les constructeurs, il peut être réduit voir annulé par software (au détriment de l'autonomie?), et il y a des chances de tomber sur des composants de l'alimentation du CPU qui ne produisent pas ce bruit. Mais cela reste un problème très difficile à traiter.
A ce sujet, je t'invite à lire le témoignage de l'ancien d'Intel qui s'y connait mieux que n'importe qui ici ou ailleurs, sur la question.

Pour la pate thermique, c'est un problème de fabrication, car il n'y aucunement besoin de re-concevoir le MacBook Pro pour résoudre le problème, il suffit d'indiquer aux sous-traitants le fabriquant de nouvelles instructions de dosage de la pate thermique, qui sont des instructions de *fabrication* et non de conception, donc c'est un problème de fabrication.
Le MacBook Pro en lui-même est très bien conçu puisque lorsqu'il est fabriquer correctement il fonctionne sans problème. Ca serait une erreur de conception (du système de refroidissement dans ce cas), si même en applicant une dose normal de pate thermique il y avait toujours un problème de chaleur.
Pour faire un parallèle c'est comme dire qu'un lego technique est mal conçu parce qu'il y a une erreur dans le manuel d'assemblage du lego. Il suffit de corriger le manuel d'assemblage pour que le lego fonctionne sans problème, sans avoir à re-concevoir quoique ce soit du lego. Si part contre y'avait une erreur dans la conception du lego l'empechant de fonctionner correctement même avec des instructions d'assemblage sans erreur, alors là oui c'est une erreur de conception.


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Mai 2006)

Bon on recommence à zero :
1) Apple est au courant du problème...
2) Le témoignage du type d'Intel conforte les 2 points que je défend :
  - c'est bien un problème dans la ligne d'alimentation du Core Duo
  - c'est bien un problème de conception qui fait que le courant d'alimentation à une forme et une fréquence qui le rende audible
  - le caractère aléatoire selon chaque MBP est lié à des variations de qualité des composants achetés. La qualité des composants, ainsi que leur variabilité qualitative est une donnée quantifiable, fixée par un cahier des charge défini à la conception, par les ingénieurs.

3) *Que ce problème soit difficile à régler NE M'INTERRESSE PAS*. Je paye 2000 &#8364; pour un portable, ce qui est cher. J'estime qu'il doit fonctionner sans bruit d'alimentation. Si Apple n'est pas capable de fabriquer un produit correct qui fonctionne correctement, soit il repassent par la planche à dessin, soit on vend au rabais car c'est un sous-produit.

J'aurais accepté d'avoir un disque dur en rideau au démarrage, un écran qui explose après une semaine. Ce genre de désagréments peut arriver et est excusable.
Le bruit du processeur l'est moins. Au passage j'ai fait changer la carte mère de mon MBP. J'ai pas du avoir de bol parce que la seconde est dans les quelques pourcents qui fait encore du bruit... Il faut avoir la sainte Pomme devant les yeux pour ne pas se rendre compte que ce problème touche un GRAND nombre de MBP. Ce n'est pas parce qu'Apple se tait qu'il ne se passe rien.

Edit : le manuel technique du MBP (écrit selon les spécification des ingénieurs (ou alors de la femme de ménage qui passait dans le coin ?)







Pour ceux que ça intérresse la pate thermique doit etre appliquée en théorie en quantité minimale, a peine suffisante pour combler les quelques dixièmes de millimètre d'air entre le CPU et le caloduc


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Bon on recommence à zero :
> 1) Apple est au courant du problème...



Heureusement!



> 2) Le témoignage du type d'Intel conforte les 2 points que je défend :
> - c'est bien un problème dans la ligne d'alimentation du Core Duo
> - c'est bien un problème de conception qui fait que le courant d'alimentation à une forme et une fréquence qui le rende audible
> - le caractère aléatoire selon chaque MBP est lié à des variations de qualité des composants achetés. La qualité des composants, ainsi que leur variabilité qualitative est une donnée quantifiable, fixée par un cahier des charge défini à la conception, par les ingénieurs.



Le témoignage du type d'Intel dit:

- Ce problème touche TOUS les constructeurs (donc rien ne sert de repasser à la planche à dessin, il ne se résoudra pas sur la planche à dessin)
- Il peut être atténué parciellement ou totalement par voie logicielle
- Certains chanceux n'ont pas ce problème, dû à la nature des composants qui peuvent ne pas faire de bruit, mais c'est très difficilement contrôlable (i.e: quasi-impossible, à moins de vérifier chaque machine fabriquée une à une). Ca veut dire que même si Apple, et c'est d'ailleurs certainement ce qu'ils font, achète toujours strictement les même composants de même marque et référence, ca ne voudra pas dire que tous fonctionneront sans faire de bruit (car comme dans toute fabrication actuelle, tous ne sont pas controlé, seulement quelque uns sur chaque série le sont). D'ailleurs le gars d'Intel indique bien que prendre des composants couteux permet potentiellement de *réduire* le problème (il pense d'ailleurs qu'Apple a effectivement choisit des composant plus couteux), mais pas de s'assurer de sa non existence totale.



> 3) Que ce problème soit difficile à régler NE M'INTERRESSE PAS. Je paye 2000 &#8364; pour un portable, ce qui est cher. J'estime qu'il doit fonctionner sans bruit d'alimentation. Si Apple n'est pas capable de fabriquer un produit correct qui fonctionne correctement, soit il repassent par la planche à dessin, soit on vend au rabais car c'est un sous-produit.



Repasser à la planche à dessin ne servirait à rien puisque ca n'est pas un problème spécifique à Apple (et encore moins au MacBook Pro) et donc Apple n'y peut pas grand chose, à moins de le vendre beaucoup plus cher encore et de s'assurer à la fabrication de tester toutes les machines et de jeter toutes celles qui font ce bruit (ce qui serait franchement pas très rentable).

La seule chose que peut faire Apple est ce que font les autres constructeurs (ce problème existant chez tous les constructeurs), c'est à dire jouer au niveau du software pour atténuer voir éliminer le problème.



> J'aurais accepté d'avoir un disque dur en rideau au démarrage, un écran qui explose après une semaine. Ce genre de désagréments peut arriver et est excusable.
> Le bruit du processeur l'est moins. Au passage j'ai fait changer la carte mère de mon MBP. J'ai pas du avoir de bol parce que la seconde est dans les quelques pourcents qui fait encore du bruit... Il faut avoir la sainte Pomme devant les yeux pour ne pas se rendre compte que ce problème touche un GRAND nombre de MBP. Ce n'est pas parce qu'Apple se tait qu'il ne se passe rien.



Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais de là à en sortir un pourcentage, faut être sacrément culotté. Y'a qu'Apple qui pourrait donner un pourcentage, nous pauvre utilisateurs ont a aucun moyen de savoir objectivement combien sont touchés exactement.



> Edit : le manuel technique du MBP (écrit selon les spécification des ingénieurs (ou alors de la femme de ménage qui passait dans le coin ?)
> 
> Dosage chiffré: 0.2, 0.3cc
> 
> ...



Personnellement le dosage chiffré ne me choque pas (c'est rien du tout 0.2 à 0.3 centimètre cube (ca veut dire que si la pate thermique formait un cube, il devrait faire 2 à 3 millimètres de cotés)) et c'est ca qu'ont évalués les ingénieurs, donc les instructions chiffrées sont bonnes.
La photo est quant à elle discutable en effet, ce qui est bizarre c'est que normalement le dosage est le même pour les trois surfaces, hors sur la photo y'a des différences entre les 3. Selon moi celui du milieu est bon, les deux autres, surtout celui de droite, non.


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Mai 2006)

Bon je suis fatigué alors je vais conclure ce petit ping-pong réthorique :
Apple a voulu sortir au pas de course un portable Intellisé. Elle l'a fait alors qu'elle n'avait qu'une connaissance imparfaite de l'architecture Intel. Manque de bol elle tombe en plus sur un processeur qui demande une alimentation top-moumoute.
Qu'Apple n'ai pas eu le temps, l'envie, je m'en moque. Ce MBP est du travail fait à la va vite pour ce qui est des finitions et ça se voit dans ce genre de détail (encore que pour un travail vite fait Apple s'en sort plutôt bien  ). Et à 2000 &#8364; prix plancher ce détail est impardonnable (ceux qui ont testé le bruit témoigneront que dans certaines conditions il est insupportable, quand aux bruit de vache, quel est le ù%*ù% qui a programmé le soft (firmware ou driver) qui les gère  ).
Quand à dire que tous les Core Duo souffrent de ce défaut ça reste à prouver (tout comme mon pourcentage culoté mais à mon avis pas si loin de la vérité  ). J'ai par ailleurs lu que le MBP pouvait fonctionner sous Windows plus longtemps et sans bruit...  Ah si Apple pouvait se donner la peine d'implémenter SpeedStep  

PS : non même sur le plot du milieu il y a 2 fois trop de pate thermique  C'est pas une roue de vélo... La pâte thermique est un mauvais conducteur (moins pire que l'air quand même), alors moins il y en a mieux c'est. La version Apple c'est : "te prends pas la tête, mets z'y la louche au moins t'es sur qu'il y en aura assez"


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis fatigué alors je vais conclure ce petit ping-pong réthorique :
> Apple a voulu sortir au pas de course un portable Intellisé. Elle l'a fait alors qu'elle n'avait qu'une connaissance imparfaite de l'architecture Intel. Manque de bol elle tombe en plus sur un processeur qui demande une alimentation top-moumoute.
> Qu'Apple n'ai pas eu le temps, l'envie, je m'en moque. Ce MBP est du travail fait à la va vite pour ce qui est des finitions et ça se voit dans ce genre de détail (encore que pour un travail vite fait Apple s'en sort plutôt bien  ). Et à 2000 &#8364; prix plancher ce détail est impardonnable (ceux qui ont testé le bruit témoigneront que dans certaines conditions il est insupportable, quand aux bruit de vache, quel est le ù%*ù% qui a programmé le soft (firmware ou driver) qui les gère  ).



Blame Intel, au dernières nouvelles c'est Intel qui a conçu la carte mère du MacBook Pro... A moins qu'Intel ne connaissent pas non plus sa propre architecture???



> Quand à dire que tous les Core Duo souffrent de ce défaut ça reste à prouver (tout comme mon pourcentage culoté mais à mon avis pas si loin de la vérité  ). J'ai par ailleurs lu que le MBP pouvait fonctionner sous Windows plus longtemps et sans bruit...  Ah si Apple pouvait se donner la peine d'implémenter SpeedStep



C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le gars d'Intel ci-dessus, et cela a été constaté par des utilisateurs (je sais plus si c'était sous Windows ou un autre OS, cf forums Apple).

SpeedStep est peut être la solution oui. Ce qui est sûr c'est que la solution est effectivement software, car c'est ainsi que cela se passe pour ce problème dans le monde PC.


----------



## Tox (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis fatigué alors je vais conclure ce petit ping-pong réthorique :
> Apple a voulu sortir au pas de course un portable Intellisé. Elle l'a fait alors qu'elle n'avait qu'une connaissance imparfaite de l'architecture Intel. Manque de bol elle tombe en plus sur un processeur qui demande une alimentation top-moumoute.
> Qu'Apple n'ai pas eu le temps, l'envie, je m'en moque. Ce MBP est du travail fait à la va vite pour ce qui est des finitions et ça se voit dans ce genre de détail (encore que pour un travail vite fait Apple s'en sort plutôt bien  ).


Bref, cela reste une révision A dans le monde de la Pomme.


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Mai 2006)

On verra bien si Apple a reussi a régler son problème de filtrage d'alimentation sur le 17 pouces (et avec quelques semaines de plus pour y réfléchir), ou si la malédiction du Core Duo frappe aussi le grand frère du MBP 15 pouces.


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> On verra bien si Apple a reussi a régler son problème de filtrage d'alimentation sur le 17 pouces (et avec quelques semaines de plus pour y réfléchir), ou si la malédiction du Core Duo frappe aussi le grand frère du MBP 15 pouces.



Oui on verra, mais perso je pense que sauf si Apple a déjà en interne une version de MacOS X qui atténue/supprime ce bruit (auquel cas les MBP 15" qui sortent également à la même période devraient aussi avoir cette version pré-installé je pense), y'aura aussi ce prob sur les MBP 17" en attendant une mise à jour de MacOS X le résolvant.


----------



## Tox (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> On verra bien si Apple a reussi a régler son problème de filtrage d'alimentation sur le 17 pouces (et avec quelques semaines de plus pour y réfléchir), ou si la malédiction du Core Duo frappe aussi le grand frère du MBP 15 pouces.


 Je pense comme Frodon que les problèmes d'alimentation sont fréquents. J'aurais tendance à être pessimiste pour la suite. Les PB G4 ont été touchés, il me semble que les PM G5 ont connu aussi des aléas. Le Dual Core n'échappe pas à cette règle.

Compare simplement la partie gérant l'alimentation des différents composants des CM modernes pour PC avec leurs homologues plus anciennes. Avec le temps, ce sont devenues des vraies usines à gaz... Après la chaleur, l'alimentation et la gestion de l'énergie sur une carte-mère semble devenir un nouveau challenge.


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je pense comme Frodon que les problèmes d'alimentation sont fréquents. J'aurais tendance à être pessimiste pour la suite. Les PB G4 ont été touchés, il me semble que les PM G5 ont connu aussi des aléas. Le Dual Core n'échappe pas à cette règle.
> 
> Compare simplement la partie gérant l'alimentation des différents composants des CM modernes pour PC avec leurs homologues plus anciennes. Avec le temps, ce sont devenues des vraies usines à gaz... Après la chaleur, l'alimentation et la gestion de l'énergie sur une carte-mère semble devenir un nouveau challenge.



A ce sujet, un petit utilitaire pour faire de la musique avec son alimentation (je confirme que ca marche sur PowerBook G4): http://www.bresink.de/Downloads/SystemLoad.dmg.gz






Evidement pour jouer la musique avec l'alimentation, faut cliquer sur le bouton "Try".


----------



## levinch (1 Mai 2006)

Il y a entre ZerozeroSix et Mr Frodon une vrai divergence "d'appréciation".
Moi qui veut être "Mac user" mais ne l'est pas encore, je partage l'opinion de Zero.
En effet, tous les ordinateurs ne valent pas le prix d'un MacBookPro.
Et quand on est client, on en a rien à foutre de savoir le pourquoi : ce qu'on veut c'est de la qualité, à ce prix là ...
Apple ne devrait pas avoir le choix de ne pas réagir : elle a de vrais clients, des professionnels souvent dans cette gamme de prix, ou des passionnés.
Et un passionné, ben tu lui fais une crasse comme ça une fois, pas deux.
Et là ce n'est pas de la statistique, c'est du facteur humain : quand on se fait avoir une fois, ça se reproduit assez rarement.
Apple se doit de réagir.

Mon exemple :quand je vous lis, je sais comment procéder.
Je vais attendre la sorti des prochains iBOOK (Macbook).
Si il n'y a pas autant de retour négatifs, alors j'achèterai Apple.
Sinon, je prendrai un Pc bien assemblé, et je lui mettrai Linux en attendant qu'Apple se décide à sortir Os X sur PC  (pourquoi pas après tout  )
Plus sérieusement, pour un ordinateur à ce prix là, Apple ne peut pas ne pas prendre en compte le mécontentement d'un client.
Quand je lis "Apple ne peut pas tester tous ses portables sortant de chaine" je bondis : ben si justement, il se doit de le faire.
Acheter un MacbookPro n'est pas un choix raisonnable :c'est un choix réflechis pour le pro ou passionné pour l'aficionado.
Et dans les deux cas, ça se RESPECTE un minimum.

Sinon on va finir par lire tout ce que l'on ne veut pas lire : les produits Apple sont de qualité standard, et ses utilisateurs "haut de gamme" ont des problèmes dont Apple ne tient pas compte !
Super pub, pour une boite qui veut toucher un public de plus en plus large.

Même un switcher, ça se mérite : tout remettre en cause demande un investissement perso; ça aussi ça se respecte.
C'est la simple loi du marché, Mr Apple.
Intel c'est bien, Intel mieux c'est du blé en plus, Intel moins bien c'est trop de client pas content.
Attention, même si Apple n'a pas à juste titre peur de Vista, Linux est de plus en plus mature pour les pro et les connaisseurs ...
Et bientôt pour le particulier, mais c'est un autre débat qui n'a pas lieu d'être ici.

Alors oui, Apple a sorti un peu trop vite une version de son MacBookPro; aurait -t'il du sortir plutôt le Ibook(macbook) pour ne pas essuyer les platres sur le haut de gamme ... surment.
Mais les pros et passionnés ont toujours interressé Apple : qu'il les écoute alors !

Mr Frodon, tu aimes Apple, ça se lit dans tes propos.
Nous aussi, mais là il faut reconaitre qu'Apple n'est pas à la hauteur de certains de ses clients, les meilleurs ...dommage ...


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet, un petit utilitaire pour faire de la musique avec son alimentation (je confirme que ca marche sur PowerBook G4): http://www.bresink.de/Downloads/SystemLoad.dmg.gz



Plutôt inquiétant si la Pomme est pas foutue de concevoir une alimentation correcte... Ca n'est pas parce que c'est un problème répendu chez Apple ou ailleurs, que c'est excusable. C'est même, monsieur le juge, une circonstance aggravante puisque qu'Apple sait de longue date que ses portable son sujet à ce type ce VICE de conception et qu'en connaissance de cause elle a mis sur le marché un appareil défectueux. Un portable comme n'importe quel appareil d'électronique grand public, a moins d'être alimenté en 10000V n'a pas à faire de bruit d'alimentation (c'est toute la différence entre un bon transfo et un transfo à 2 balles par exemple, qui passe vite par la fenêtre).
Si vous trouvez ça comme normal, je vous trouve bien indulgents...

A levinch : Apple peut pas tester tous ces portables, ça couterait 5000  le portable si elle faisait ça 
Et je le redis c'est un problème de conception. A mon avis les protos devaient siffler, mais très peu. Ils ont du se dire que ça poserait pas de problème, mais avec les aléas de la fabrication certains sifflent beaucoup plus que d'autre.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134121 A ben non en fait c'est plutôt 80% de whiners... Bon OK il y a probablement un biais de recrutement... mais quand même, ça laisse songeur.


----------



## Frodon (1 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Apple sait de longue date que ses portable son sujet à ce type ce VICE de conception



Je vais me répéter: 
Comme le dit l'ancien gars d'Intel, et je doute qu'il dise ca comme ca parce qu'il en a envie, c'est un problème connu sur TOUS les portables récents (en toute logique, tous les portables avec CPU qui ont des paliers d'economie d'energie), tous constructeurs confondus, ont ce problème. Il est plus ou moins audible suivant comment l'OS guère le système d'alimentation et suivant le CPU.

Oui j'ai un petit bruit d'alim sur mon PowerBook G4, mais il est inaudible, et le seul moyen de l'entendre très faiblement est que je m'amuse à faire bouger les paliers d'alimentations les uns après les autres avec le petit outil que j'ai indiqué.
On peut faire ce genre de chose avec n'importe quel autre portable récent du marché, si on a un outil du même type que celui que j'ai donné.

Donc si c'était juste un problème qui puisse se résoudre facilement au niveau de la conception du hardware et à un coût raisonnable, je pense que les constructeurs auraient depuis longtemps résolu le problème, Intel le premier sur la carte mère du MacBook Pro (qui est conçue par Intel au dernière nouvelles) et il n'apparaîtrait plus aujourd'hui. Or il existe toujours et cela, au dire de l'ancien d'Intel que j'ai cité, chez TOUS les constructeurs et est loin d'être facile à résoudre au niveau de la conception du hard (sous entendu, ca serait très couteux), et c'est pourquoi les constructeurs adoptent des solutions software.

@Levince
Non c'est pas que j'aime particulièrement Apple ou non. Perso j'aime bien MacOS X, mais au niveau du matos, comme je l'ai dit, je ne considère pas le matériel Apple de meilleur qualité qu'un autre et je n'y suis pas plus attaché que ca (i.e: j'acheterai sans problème une machine d'un autre constructeur si j'avais la possibilité de faire tourner MacOS X dessus et si bien sûr elle répondrait à mes besoins au niveau de sa configuration).

J'argumente parce que par contre il me tient à coeur d'être objectif, car il m'a semble qu'il est un peu trop rapide de dénoncer la conception hardware, alors que d'après un ancien d'Intel ayant travaillé dans le département des ordinateur portables chez Intel, que j'ai cité, les constructeurs peuvent faire tout ce qu'ils veulent, et à moins évidement de vérifier toutes les machines en sortie d'usine (ce qu'aucun constructeur fait pour des raison de coût évidents), au mieux en hardware ils réduiront le problème mais ne pourront pas l'éliminer.

Cet ancien d'Intel précise donc clairement que c'est en jouant au niveau du software qu'on peut réduire significativement voir supprimer ce bruit plus ou moins audible. Et désolé de préférer me fier aux propos d'un ancien d'Intel plutôt qu'a ceux d'un utilisateur lambda, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai la conviction que l'ancien d'Intel est celui qui est le mieux placé et le plus compétent pour en parler.


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me répéter: Comme le dit l'ancien gars d'Intel, et je doute qu'il dise ca comme ca parce qu'il en a envie, c'est un problème connu sur TOUS les portables récents (en toute logique, tous les portables avec CPU qui ont des paliers d'economie d'energie), tous constructeurs confondus, ont ce problème. Il est plus ou moins audible suivant comment l'OS guère le système d'alimentation et suivant le CPU.
> 
> Oui j'ai un petit bruit d'alim sur mon PowerBook G4, mais il est inaudible, et le seul moyen de l'entendre très faiblement est que je m'amuse à faire bouger les paliers d'alimentations les uns après les autres avec le petit outil que j'ai indiqué.
> On peut faire ce genre de chose avec n'importe quel autre portable récent du marché, si on a un outil du même type que celui que j'ai donné.
> ...



Où as tu lu dans le post que tu a cité que tous les portables étaient atteint ?
Je suis sincèrement désolé mais tes prêches ne me convaincront pas.
Difficile ? Qu'ils vendent des frites... "500 % de bénéfice dans la frite..." comme disait un de mes profs de Fac. Et c'est pas trop compliqué... Au contraire même plus il y a de friture, mieux c'est.
Non sans rire, difficile c'est pas une excuse... C'est un aveu d'impuissance tout au plus.
A bon entendeur bonne nuit.


----------



## raphpascual (2 Mai 2006)

Comme le fameux hobbit, je dirais que la solution du patch Soft me semble plus que probable pour cette fournée, et les suivantes. avec a la clef une petite perte d'autonomie. 
J' étais très légèrement touché par ce petit tzi tzi au départ, mais contrairement a d' autres, pas assé marqué pour un échange. Et au miracle! plus rien depuis la MAJ clavier.
Affaire a suivre...
En tout cas si il y a bien quelqu'un qui ne peut que ce réjouir de ce petit tzi tzi c'est bien le désormais célèbre créateur de Widget Mirror ! Avec tout ca Apple s&#8217;est peut-être tourné vers lui en désespoir de cause pour éradiquer THE problème sur ses futures mises a jour  

@Zero . Je comprends pas ? tu reçois 2 ou 3 machines Mer.... iques... avec un bruit épouvantable. Tu trouves la qualité des composants très très légère. Tu notes au détour d'une photo que la conception de l'ensemble est presque pitoyable, assemblé par des barbares à coup de machette. Tu attends quoi pour changer de crémerie?
Je dis ca sans provoc. J'ai déjà été déçu plusieurs fois par des fabricants, ils m'attendent toujours  
Un beau et silencieux Dell peut être en prévision?


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Mai 2006)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Comme le fameux hobbit, je dirais que la solution du patch Soft me semble plus que probable pour cette fournée, et les suivantes. avec a la clef une petite perte d'autonomie.
> J' étais très légèrement touché par ce petit tzi tzi au départ, mais contrairement a d' autres, pas assé marqué pour un échange. Et au miracle! plus rien depuis la MAJ clavier.
> Affaire a suivre...
> En tout cas si il y a bien quelqu'un qui ne peut que ce réjouir de ce petit tzi tzi c'est bien le désormais célèbre créateur de Widget Mirror ! Avec tout ca Apple s&#8217;est peut-être tourné vers lui en désespoir de cause pour éradiquer THE problème sur ses futures mises a jour
> ...



Y a que Apple comme crémerie qui serve Mac OS X en plat principal... Sinon oui j'aurais changé de crémerie  Et puis le MBP reste un excellent portable excepté ce problème de bzzz, qu'on ne se méprenne pas


----------



## Frodon (2 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu lu dans le post que tu a cité que tous les portables étaient atteint ?
> Je suis sincèrement désolé mais tes prêches ne me convaincront pas.



Où j'ai lu ca?

Certe c'est pas écrit en clair, mais faut savoir relier les éléments entre eux.

Il dit:

1) This kind of idle CPU whine is a known problem. 
(i.e: Ce problème est connu. RAPPEL: C'est un ancien d'Intel, donc s'il connait ce problème c'est qu'il existait avant qu'Apple fasse le MBP, donc chez d'autres constructeurs)

2) Some Windoze laptop vendors "solved" this problem by not using the best low power CPU states, keeping the CPU current demand at a more constant level. 
(i.e: Certains constructeurs de portables Windows (donc autres qu'Apple forcément), parmis tous ceux (tous?) qui ont ce problème, le résolvent en n'utilisant certains états d'alimentation du CPU (donc en software) )

3) Apple probably used costlier components for the CPU power supply to mitigate this problem.
(i.e: En utilisant des composants d'alimentation plus couteux, comme l'a probablement fait Apple, on peut *mitiger* le problème (mais donc pas l'éliminer).)

4)Why some people have this problem and others don&#8217;t is probably due to the vagaries of chance and the nature of the components in their CPU power supply (j'insiste sur le fait qu'il dit bien "and" et non "or", donc la suite explique le pourquoi certains composants font, par chance, pas de bruit)
(i.e: Les composants peuvent de part leur nature, avoir un comportement qui varie et donc par chance certaines personnes peuvent ne pas avoir de bruit)

Le fait que 1), c'est que le problème est arrivé suffisament souvent, si ce n'est tout le temps, chez les constructeurs.

Le 2) confirme que PLUSIEURS constructeurs ont le problème et précisent qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé d'autre moyen que de jouer en soft avec les états d'alim du CPU (ce qui sous-entend qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé de solution hard efficace, sinon ils n'auraient pas eu recours à cette astuce soft)

Le 3) confirme clairement qu'il n'y a pas moyen, même en prenant des composants de meilleure qualité et donc plus couteux, de supprimer le problème de façon certaine (i.e: y'aura toujours un certain nombre des machines produites qui auront le problème).

Le 4) confirme le 3) en disant que les personnes qui ne sont pas touchés par ce prob c'est par chance, du fait de la nature des composants qui fait que leur comportement peut varier (bien que ce sont les même composants).

DONC: Avec 1+2+3+4, je sais pas ce que tu en déduit toi, mais moi j'en déduit, que tous les constructeurs ont eu et/ou ont affaire à ce soucis. Car comment un constructeur pourrait ne pas avoir du tout ce problème alors que de l'avis même de cet ancien d'Intel, même en utilisant des composants de meilleure qualité, ca ne permet que de mitiger le problème et donc pas de le supprimer. Or le bruit vient de ces composants. C'est pourquoi je me permet de dire que tous les constructeurs sont touchés.



> Difficile ? Qu'ils vendent des frites... "500 % de bénéfice dans la frite..." comme disait un de mes profs de Fac. Et c'est pas trop compliqué... Au contraire même plus il y a de friture, mieux c'est.
> Non sans rire, difficile c'est pas une excuse... C'est un aveu d'impuissance tout au plus.
> A bon entendeur bonne nuit.



Put*n, la vie doit être sacrément facile pour toi, car visiblement tu t'en f*u des considération financières... Difficile, ca ne veut pas seulement dire difficile techniquement.

C'est effectivement difficile techniquement puisque comme le dit l'ancien d'Intel, de part la nature des composants utilisés dans une alimentation de CPU, même en prenant des composants de meilleure qualité et donc plus couteux, on ne peut pas s'assurer de supprimer le problème, ca permet seulement de le mitiger.
De ce fait, il est évident que, sachant cela, la seule manière d'eliminer le problème en hardware est de vérifier toutes les machines à la sortie d'usine. Il est evident que cela ajouté au coût plus elevé des composant est complètement inenvisageable pour un constructeur, à moins qu'il vende très cher (et réduise donc son nombre de clients potentiels et sa compétitivité), ou qu'il vende à perte.


----------



## SupaPictave (2 Mai 2006)

Les bruits électriques c'est pas nouveaux comme truc *écrit-il avec sa boite à fusibles qui fait un bourdonnement terrible quand le chauffe-eau entame sa nuit entre 23H30 et 7H30  *
Même sur mon iBook je pense en percevoir un, si je colle mon oreille sur le boitier (coté batterie). Il varie en fonction de l'utilisation du processeur, et je pense l'avoir bien isolé du bruit du disque dur. Mais dès que l'on décolle son oreille, on ne l'entend plus tellement ce petit grésillement interne est ténu.

J'ai un peu peur pour le MBP, je suis un hardcore maniaque en ce qui concerne ces petits bruits chiantissimes (le top, la vibration ou le grincement dans le tableau de bord d'un voiture, redoutable!), alors j'attendrais (ou pas  ) la Rev. B.

Et sur les autres machines Core Duo? J'imagine qu'on a pas forcément l'idée de coller son oreille à son iMac ou à son Mini, mais quand même, qu'en est-il (notez, en ce qui concerne l'iMac ils ont d'autres chats à fouetter avec la rémanence de l'écran...)? Puisque l'on a des architectures relativement proches, il est facile de comparer, non?


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Mai 2006)

Pour la (probablement pas) dernière fois, je ré-explique mon point de vue, et je le fait avec calme et sérénité, merci de laisser les grossièretés au placard.

Apple est confronté à un problème à mon sens extrèmement courant en électronique. Qui effectivement n'a jamais entendu un "transformateur" de piètre qualité faire bzzzzzz. La grande différence justement entre un transformateur à 2 centimes d'euros et un transformateur de qualité c'est entre autre la qualité du filtrage qui fait qu'on l'entend ou pas (à ce titre l'alimentation du MBP est excellente  ). Effectivement le bruit n'est pas éradiqué à 100 % car si on colle son oreille sur un transfo, même de qualité, on percevra le bzzz, mais en usage normal, c'est a dire l'oreille à bonne distance du transfo, on entend rien, alors que le transfo à 2 sous se fera entendre en permanence.
Le problème du bruit du processeur est du même ordre que celui d'un transfo, sauf que s'ajoute une couche logicielle qui intervient dans la fréquence du signal.

Alors ce bruit, est-ce un défaut ?
Dans la mesure ou il est audible dans des conditions normales d'utilisation, c'est un défaut. J'accepterais qu'un portable à 600 &#8364; grésille, mais Apple se positionne dans le haut de gamme tant dans sa communication que dans ses tarifs... Les prestations se doivent d'être à la hauteur.

Y a t'il une solution ?
Probablement... n'étant ni ingénieur en électronique, ni spécialiste en ingénierie logicielle, je n'aurais pas l'audace d'être formel à 100 %. Néanmoins après mes multiples lectures sur le sujet voici mes conclusions à "2 cents" :
- modifier de façon logicielle la gestion de l'alimentation, et empêcher l'apparition d'un signal périodique... Elle pourrait le faire notamment en ne laissant pas le CoreDuo osciller entre 2 états de puissance, mais utiliser toute la palette proposée par l'Enhanced SpeedStep qui comporte je crois 5 états. Elle pourrait aussi utiliser les capacités du Core Duo à faire varier sa fréquence et son voltage. Ce serait une solution qui pourrait même permettre de gagner quelque autonomie en mode batterie.
- changer de fournisseur de composant pour avoir des composant ayant de meilleures spécifications et surtout une marge d'erreur plus étroite. Ceci est parfaitement controlable, quantifiable, mesurable.
- retourner à la planche à dessin et concevoir un nouveau circuit d'alimentation, ce qui semble être une impasse vu l'entêtement d'Apple à livrer des machines défectueuses en grande quantité.

Mais finalement ce qui m'exaspère le plus dans cette histoire, c'est qu'Apple, loin d'être une entreprise proche de ses clients, refuse de commenter ce problème et feint l'ignorance... J'aurais été pleinement satisfait si un attaché de presse avait dit qu'Apple avait pris note du problème et faisait tout son possible pour y trouver une solution. Au lieu de ça le service après vente semble aussi bien renseigné que mon boulanger, laissant les clients dans l'incertitude. Ceci semble assez coutumier chez Apple (et chez d'autre fabricants). Doit-on pour autant accepter avec résignation cet état de fait, je ne le pense pas.

EDIT : et l'iMac ne fait probablement pas de bruit parce qu'il n'utilise tout simplement pas SpeedStep : il tourne tout le temps "à fond"...


----------



## Frodon (2 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> 1) modifier de façon logicielle la gestion de l'alimentation, et empêcher l'apparition d'un signal périodique... Elle pourrait le faire notamment en ne laissant pas le CoreDuo osciller entre 2 états de puissance, mais utiliser toute la palette proposée par l'Enhanced SpeedStep qui comporte je crois 5 états. Elle pourrait aussi utiliser les capacités du Core Duo à faire varier sa fréquence et son voltage. Ce serait une solution qui pourrait même permettre de gagner quelque autonomie en mode batterie.


Oui je pense que c'est la solution à mettre en oeuvre, en plus de ce que tu dis après qui a été déjà fait visiblement (cf ci-après)...



> 2) changer de fournisseur de composant pour avoir des composant ayant de meilleures spécifications et surtout une marge d'erreur plus étroite. Ceci est parfaitement controlable, quantifiable, mesurable.


En effet, et c'est visiblement ce qu'a fait Apple. En effet, sur les forum Apple, au moins un utilisateur dit avoir eu le support Apple au téléphone qui leur ont dit que les séries récentes ont un bruit moins audible, lorsque bruit il y a. (cf http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=465672&tstart=0 )
Mais comme l'a précisé l'ancien d'Intel que j'ai cité, ca ne permet que de mitiger le bruit dans les cas des composants qui malheureusement en font. C'est pourquoi il faut en complément une solution logicielle.



> 3) retourner à la planche à dessin et concevoir un nouveau circuit d'alimentation, ce qui semble être une impasse vu l'entêtement d'Apple à livrer des machines défectueuses en grande quantité.


Peut de chance que ca en vaille le coup étant donné le peu de chance que ca change quoique ce soit, sachant que c'est Intel qui avait conçu la carte mère du MBP à la base, et c'est certainement les mieux placé pour concevoir un circuit d'alimentation pour leurs propres CPU, et étant donné ce qu'a dit l'ancien d'Intel que j'ai cité, qui précise bien que ce problème ne peut pas être radiquer de façon certaine au niveau materiel, à cause de la nature des composants utilisé, il peut être mitigé, mais pas eradiquer.

Donc il me semble assez clair que la solution à ce problème est avec le 1+2.



> Mais finalement ce qui m'exaspère le plus dans cette histoire, c'est qu'Apple, loin d'être une entreprise proche de ses clients, refuse de commenter ce problème et feint l'ignorance... J'aurais été pleinement satisfait si un attaché de presse avait dit qu'Apple avait pris note du problème et faisait tout son possible pour y trouver une solution. Au lieu de ça le service après vente semble aussi bien renseigné que mon boulanger, laissant les clients dans l'incertitude. Ceci semble assez coutumier chez Apple (et chez d'autre fabricants). Doit-on pour autant accepter avec résignation cet état de fait, je ne le pense pas.


Oui là dessus 100% d'accord, malheureusement je le constate personnellement chez beaucoup d'entreprises. Les conseillés du SAV auquels ont affaires les clients sont rarement informé des actions en cours pour résoudre un problème et ont souvent comme unique instruction de dire que c'est normal, et cela jusqu'à ce que la solution arrive effectivement.


----------

